# World Turns Black And White



## CaboWabo (Aug 20, 2018)

Corsair II at the Russell Military Museum Zion,IL


----------



## mk04447 (Aug 26, 2018)

Powerful edit. That's all I've got. I love the picture.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 6, 2018)

That's a beauty.  Wonderful image.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 7, 2018)

Great shot......


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 4, 2018)

Yep.  Just great.  I like the restraint; cooked just enough to get the job done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome done with that edit.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 5, 2018)

Beautiful shot and processing, nice that you can give that poor A-7 some dignity.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks tirediron , Jeff G , Dean Gretsch ,The Barbarian ,Jeff15 ,Mk04447 and Photorious Me


----------



## enezdez (Oct 13, 2018)

I love it, reminds me of the book/movie Flight of the Intruder...


----------

